# Brown Rice or Basmati?



## ianbilly (Dec 18, 2016)

What is the better rice to eat? What size portions do everyone have? Is about 50g in weight a decent portion size?


----------



## Ditto (Dec 18, 2016)

Dunno. The Atkins site says 
_"It is not allowed on Atkin's induction. If your daily carb allowance can handle it afterwards fine. *Rice*, pasta, potatoes, bread, sugar are the high carb foods we avoid the most. To give you an idea....1 cup of regular white *rice* is 53 grams of carbs."
_
Basmati doesn't seem to be any more nutritious. 
_Fragrant *white basmati rice* is delicious but less nutritious. That's because brown *rice* and other colorful rices are considered whole grain; *white basmati* isn't because it has gone through processing, which strips away some of the whole-grain goodness.

When it comes to *rice* the norm seems to be about ½ cup (90g) per person, although some people prefer to use a bit less – about 1/3 cup (60g) per person. And remember we are talking about uncooked *rice* here, which means that when it's cooked it's usually about a cup per person, as *rice* doubles in size.

_


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 18, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Dunno. The Atkins site says
> _"It is not allowed on Atkin's induction. If your daily carb allowance can handle it afterwards fine. *Rice*, pasta, potatoes, bread, sugar are the high carb foods we avoid the most. To give you an idea....1 cup of regular white *rice* is 53 grams of carbs."
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Ditto, just wanting to know what everyone considers an acceptable portion size for a main meal. I agree I think about 50 or 60g would be ok


----------



## DeusXM (Dec 18, 2016)

Worth noting that basmati has a far lower GI than white or brown rice, which means it is often far 'easier' for us to eat. The Atkins diet can have limitations when applied to people with diabetes as it only takes into account the total carbs consumed rather than the speed at which they get into your blood.

If I am having rice with a meal I will always pick basmati precisely because it does not spike my blood sugar anywhere near as much as even 'natural' or unskilled rice. The only exception I make to this is paella, as you simply can't do a decent paella with basmati.

Of course, cauli rice is an even better option...


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm with Deus here, Basmati is the better option, I'm generally a brown everything kind of a gal, but basmati is much more friendly to the blood sugar.  I'm not a big fan but I can eat a portion of basmati without too much fuss.  On the caulirice front I tried an interesting experiment the other day, I mixed basmati and cauli rice for a cold rice dish my godson loves, he barely noticed and when he did he liked it.  So you can also mix it up a bit to bulk it out if rice proves tricky


----------



## john pardo (Dec 19, 2016)

We only use Basmati


----------



## grovesy (Dec 19, 2016)

I would say try both and see which is better for you.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 19, 2016)

I find that basmati rice works for me and does spike my bloods too much, I have it at least twice a week. I usually have a couple of table spoons.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 19, 2016)

On the strength of this thread I will be telling family to use Basmati in future then. I'm learning all the time, this forum is great!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 19, 2016)

I use brown basmati.  Cost (I think) about 80p for a 1kg bag at Home Bargains.  It takes a while to cook though compared to white basmati.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 19, 2016)

I use brown basmati too.  Probably about 25g portion.  Another good alternative for me is Bulgar Wheat.  I find this barely affects my BG as long as I don't go too over the top with portion size.


----------



## Chris cov (Jan 19, 2017)

I like basmati rice have been having brown takes so long to cook l have not got a sugar meter don't test not every one tests l am missing weight and when l had my 3 months test sugar was lower how often should l have one diagnosed July 16


----------



## grovesy (Jan 19, 2017)

Chris cov said:


> I like basmati rice have been having brown takes so long to cook l have not got a sugar meter don't test not every one tests l am missing weight and when l had my 3 months test sugar was lower how often should l have one diagnosed July 16


Welcome.
Initially 3 months and when you team say anything from 3-12 months.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Jan 20, 2017)

We've always used basmati, but my portion is decreased to 25g now, I am sad to say.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2017)

Basmati is better because it has longer grains so these digest more slowly and therefore have a lower GI (Glycaemic Index)  I think the worst rice is risotto rice - very short grains. 

I have about 70g


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm hooked on cauli rice now.  I cheat & buy it from Aldi at 89p a pot.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 21, 2017)

Cauli rice is yum, done in the microwaved and mashed with single cream.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2017)

That's cauli mash then, Ditto!  LOL

I just like cauliflower - so far, in every single form of it I have ever tried whether as cruddites (pronounced like LUDDITEs and very very similar to some French offerings called Crude It Ay) or cooked.


----------



## Dave W (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm for cauli every time.
Basmati rice boiled - 26.5g/100g carbs
Brown rice wholegrain - 29.2g
Cauliflower boiled - 3.5g
Cauliflower cheese (yum) - 6.2

And if one grows one's own caulis there's always the chance of the odd caterpillar to add a bit of protein 

Dave


----------



## ianbilly (Jan 23, 2017)

I made stuffed roasted peppers yesterday but substituted White rice for Cauli rice. Generously seasoned with garlic & Chilli and a bit of Cheese & Sausage meat it was delicious.


----------



## Manda1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm hooked on cauli rice now.  I cheat & buy it from Aldi at 89p a pot.


So you can buy it already prepared x I think I will give this a try x thank you


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 23, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> So you can buy it already prepared x I think I will give this a try x thank you


It's also available from some supermarkets in a pilau version, which is very nice but a lot dearer at £1,99 a packet (serves 2).


----------



## ianbilly (Jan 23, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> It's also available from some supermarkets in a pilau version, which is very nice but a lot dearer at £1,99 a packet (serves 2).


There is also a 'Mediterranean " version that is tasty also


----------



## Anthaas (Jan 23, 2017)

I am probably one of the few who thinks that if I never have to go near Cauliflower Rice again it'll be too soon! I'm going to have to get the courage to try basmati rice (which I LOVE) at some point though - so many dishes will be awkward without rice!


----------



## ianbilly (Jan 23, 2017)

Anthaas said:


> I am probably one of the few who thinks that if I never have to go near Cauliflower Rice again it'll be too soon! I'm going to have to get the courage to try basmati rice (which I LOVE) at some point though - so many dishes will be awkward without rice!


The thought of it depressed me but honestly, its not to bad and it seems to take on the flavouring of the seasoning etc.


----------



## Anthaas (Jan 23, 2017)

ianbilly said:


> The thought of it depressed me but honestly, its not to bad and it seems to take on the flavouring of the seasoning etc.



I was more than willing to give it a try, but the texture and taste are both not to my liking. Had it with quite a nice curry too!


----------



## loader (Jan 23, 2017)

Anthaas said:


> but the texture and taste are both not to my liking



To get anything like a rice texture, you need to dry fry the cauli for a long time (until the steam coming off reduces hugely). Then, and only then, does it adopt the firmer texture we expect from rice. Obviously, drving most of the water out of it reduces its volume hugely.



Mark Parrott said:


> pilau version



Hi Mark - where did you buy yours from? True, its expensive but I'd be happy to try it.

I've got some brocolli rice (ASDA) to try tonight - here's hoping for a pleasent experiance!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 27, 2017)

loader said:


> To get anything like a rice texture, you need to dry fry the cauli for a long time (until the steam coming off reduces hugely). Then, and only then, does it adopt the firmer texture we expect from rice. Obviously, drving most of the water out of it reduces its volume hugely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen it in Morrison's.  Our Tesco only sells the regular version.  Haven't looked in the other supermarkets.


----------

